

YC Demo Day Session 1 - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/27/yc-demo-day-session-1/

======
redstripe
Would YC even consider putting these demos up on youtube, or would that be too
distracting for the participants? It would be interesting to see how rough
they start out and how they progress. Perhaps even hire an in house film
maker?

------
taylorbuley
Even reading about these second-hand, lines like "hockey-stick growth" show
the prezos were quintessentially YC.

~~~
ipince
Why?

I am curious, because I've heard that expression in many other contexts.

~~~
taylorbuley
I've seen pg lay out a very clear way for structuring prezos, and if I
remember correctly one of the rules is having a hockeystick graph without and
labels and then, on the next slide, doing the reveal that it's - tada! -
revenue or users or something of that nature.

~~~
wilfra
The term is quickly loosing it's meaning. Obvious gaming is obvious.

